# Clean Jokes for slightly twisted minds



## shesulsa (Nov 30, 2005)

heh heh heh


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 30, 2005)

... couple more ....


----------



## Tgace (Nov 30, 2005)

:uhyeah:


----------



## Gary Crawford (Nov 30, 2005)

I love ALL the posts! Ha Ha!


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 30, 2005)

The pen one made me laugh pretty good.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 30, 2005)

I like the hairdryer one best. They say all humour contains an element of tragedy or pain for someone. :mp5:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 30, 2005)

Heh, the intelligence/logic/driving one could get a person into trouble...


----------



## Tgace (Dec 1, 2005)

Who...me?


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 1, 2005)

some great one's there.
Terry


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 6, 2005)

Here's a few more:


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 6, 2005)

Haha!

That santa one is SOOOO me.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 7, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> That santa one is SOOOO me.


 
Why doesn't that surprise me?


----------



## Sarah (Dec 8, 2005)




----------



## arnisador (Dec 8, 2005)

Scarlet O'Deera is too much!


----------

